# Walnut Burl



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2015)

Are you looking in the rights spot- down
Boy these sure are nice but I bet you have quite an investment getting them out of the ground.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Are you looking in the rights spot- down
> Boy these sure are nice but I bet you have quite an investment getting them out of the ground.
> 
> View attachment 72052



Those are straight up Godzilla Burls !!!!!! His smile is made up of lots of $$$$$
Where they at @Mike1950


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice ones. I agree with Tom where were they harvested and did you buy any of it?


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 22, 2015)

Front right looks perfect for a hollow form...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Front right looks perfect for a hollow form...



Yeah a hollow form that size is called a studio apartment in Tokyo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2015)

No I did not buy them just a picture of how most walnut burls looked like. Thanks for moving them. It is where I meant them to be.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> No I did not buy them just a picture of how most walnut burls looked like. Thanks for moving them. It is where I meant them to be.



Answer our questions you tease! WHERE are they? Did you take this picture? Your wording seems to indicate you were there. Where is there?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Answer our questions you tease! WHERE are they? Did you take this picture? Your wording seems to indicate you were there. Where is there?



Sorry did not mean to tease- just got home I was on the road all day since 6: AM. Took Kathie to a favorite restaurant(anniversary of when we met)- Just happened to be 270 miles away and while I was there- Hell I filled up the trailer. 

I did not see these burls- Just trying to point out where MOST walnut burls will be found and that is right at or under graft. Picture in burl heaven- CA. Most walnut burls are there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2015)

Just happened to be wood there and just happened to have your trailer with you while taking your bride to dinner, huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I did not see these burls- Just trying to point out where MOST walnut burls will be found and that is right at or under graft. Picture in burl heaven- CA. Most walnut burls are there.



I was 99.99% sure that was the case.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2015)

SENC said:


> Just happened to be wood there and just happened to have your trailer with you while taking your bride to dinner, huh?



The boy scout model is be prepared!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I was 99.99% sure that was the case.



I have seen a pile of them as big as my garage. None quite that big though.


----------

